

Computer for Grandma - "Pure Devices" raising funding - sharingancoder
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/puredevices/the-pure-device-a-simple-way-to-stay-connected

======
K_Ron_Hubbard
Sooooooooo you're re-making the ipad?

